# The last victim from crossing through Albania's dirt track



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Roads is the fuel gauge, which jumps around turning the fuel warning light on and off at will, no matter how much fuel is in the tank...

The needle comes to rest occasionally at the correct amount of fuel until I hit one of the European potholes where the gauge goes bonkers again..

Question?.

Is it easy to get to the tank float to fix the thing?..

Has the fuel tank to be removed to get at the float?.

I won't be doing it myself but at a garage, so I need to prepare myself and have the answers so I don't get the wool pulled over my eyes :roll: ..

Everytime I get a fill I press the milage trip so at least I have an idea how many miles I have done and can do a quick calculation to see if the gauge is lying..

If it sound dear I will wait until we get back home next March.


The vans a tag axel Hymer B694G


ray.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Ray,

Don't know what year your Hymer is but on our 2002 B544, the fuel gauge often had a mind of its own and would go up and down in front of my eyes! I once pulled up on the side of the road having seen it go from full to zero in a few hundred metres - expected to see a trail of diesel down the road, but nothing. From then onwards I just zeroed the trip meter at filling up (I always did that anyway) and then used to try to fill up at a certain amount of miles which equated to two thirds to three quartres of a tank used - based upon a sensible/safe mpg figure. Much safer that way.

DavidL


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I (and many other Bikers) use the trip meter method all the time on the bikes.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump.


ray.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Ray, 
before you get the floor up and dismantle the sender unit try looking under the fuse box/glove box for the electric box that seems to regulate the electrics for the gauge. I had exactly the same problem and we had the sender unit out and cleaned but all to no avail. I read up on the subject and found a thread on a Fiat forum.
With that information I removed the lower section of the dash (5 screws) and found the unit. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-2772-.html 
are pictures I took of my repair which has solved the problem ( we gave the van one hell of a road test over some pretty unforgiving Portuguese tracks). before I put everything back in place I used a cable tie to secure the wires leading from the box so that they wouldn't move or jolt.
On mine it didn't solve the warning light problem so I removed it by undoing the two allen screws on the instrument panel and sliding carefully towards the steering wheel. I was able to get my hand behind it and twist the bulb out-problem solved!
PM me if you need any more info or photos.

Terry


----------

